# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  Telefunken -  Ραδιο με λυχνιες

## lynx

επεσε στα χερια μου ενα παλιο ραδιοφωνο telefunken με λυχνιες, δεν ηξερα αν δουλευε και ετσι ειπα
να το δοκιμασω   :Rolling Eyes:   ολα καλα για κανενα 10λεπτο και μετα "αναψε" στο κατω μερος αυτο εδω το γκρι πραγμα που εχει πανω μια μπορντο αντισταση (400Ω)



και το ραδιοφωνο σταματησε να δουλευει... τι ειναι αυτο το πραγμα και τι λετε να επαθε το ραδιοφωνο?

ευχαριστω!

----------


## Antonis12

Αυτό που σου άναψε είναι αντίσταση ισχύος γιά τήν τροφοδοσία νημάτων καί ανοδικής τάσης των λυχνιών.Αυτά τα ραδιόφωνα δεν έχουν μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας αλλά το ρεύμα πάει πρώτα στήν αντίσταση αυτή που συνήθως είναι συνδιασμός αντιστάσεων γιαυτό έχει μεσαίες λήψεις.Ψάξε στό google βρές το σχέδιο του μοντέλου και μετά αν έχει καεί η αντίσταση την αλλάζεις με συνδιασμό άλλων που δεν θα έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά μεταξύ τους και θα είναι ισχύος.Προσοχή στή φάση για τυχόν διαρ.οές

----------


## lynx

Αντωνη ευχαριστω πολυ για την πληροφορια! δεν το ηξερα αυτο το εξαρτημα!   :Very Happy:  σχετικα με την χρησιμοτητα του... ας πουμε οτι ενταξει για την ανοδικη ταση που λες... ομως για τα νηματα δεν ειναι λιγο απιθανο απο την αποψη οτι η καθε λυχνια θα χρεαστει ~6.3V και 2-3Α?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Antonis12

Οι λυχνίες αυτές είναι της δεκαετίας του 1950 και συνηθως συνδέονται σε σειρά.Είναι τύπου rimlok από ότι βλέπω και συνήθως δεν δουλεύουν μέ 6.3 αλλά με 14 ή και περρισότερα volt και χαμηλά μιλλιαμπέρ πχ 100 200.Πρέπει να βρεις το σχέδιο και τα χαρακτηριστικά της κάθε μίας και να αλλάξεις την αντίσταση που μάλλον κάηκε.Πιστεύω ότι δεν έχουν όλες την ίδια τάση θέρμανσης νημάτων για να χρησημοποιήσεις μετασχηματιστή για απομώνοση.Δεν είναι δύσκολη βλάβη αξίζει να ασχοληθείς αλλά βρές το σχέδιο για να είναι ακριβης η αλλαγή και επειδή δεν θα πετύχεις ακριβώς την τιμή θα συνδιάσεις 2 ή 3 που δεν θα έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά σε ωμ για να μην ζεσταινεται κάποια παραπάνω.Και πρέπει να είναι ισχύος.Μετά καθαρισέτο καλά και κοίτα μήπως χρειάζεται τυχόν αλλαγές πυκνωτών γιατί εκεί πάσχουν συνήθως

----------


## lynx

οκ σε ευχαριστω..

----------

